# Daisy Bend



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

I don't normally drive to the east side of the south branch, but, I read a book giving directions to Daisy Bend from the east. JFC, don't ever go there, unless you like meth labs and hillbillies. I never thought about carrying till I saw this stretch.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Well what did you encounter? I have been in on that side before and never saw anything. It has been a few years but would be interested in what you are seeing.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

Evidently I happened upon "Meers" town. A compound of related people that a public road goes through. Think Deliverance with a Northern MI accent.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It is sad that in some of the most beautiful places in Michigan lives some of the poorest people. I have see it all over.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I was fishing within earshot of there a while back. Walking out of in the dark there was constant gun fire, bursts of 15 or 20 too fast to count, felt like I was on the Manistee and the Guard was doing some night practice. Probably a couple guys shooting at once in some sort of competition. I hoped they had a lighted range and a good backstop. Kinda nerve wracking.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

kzoofisher said:


> I was fishing within earshot of there a while back. Walking out of in the dark there was constant gun fire, bursts of 15 or 20 too fast to count, felt like I was on the Manistee and the Guard was doing some night practice. Probably a couple guys shooting at once in some sort of competition. I hoped they had a lighted range and a good backstop. Kinda nerve wracking.


Yeah, I'm gonna stick to the west side of the Mason Tract.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> It is sad that in some of the most beautiful places in Michigan lives some of the poorest people. I have see it all over.


The dumpiest house and property I've ever seen is on Wakeley bridge road. Hard to believe someone actually lives there.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

It can be cheap to live up there. The disparity is amazing - from the Oxbow Club to Willows Rd.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Mmm, seems you made a wrong turn or are mis identifying location. “Nearsville” is about 4 miles from Daisy Bend. There is a rundown messy house near Daisybend end of the road before you get to the parking lot. May be over acting a tad. But yes you best stick to west side with the security of Mother Nature.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes, I trust Mother Nature more, she doesn't hold a grudge, and doesn't carry an AK.


----------

